
Why Are There No Mosquitoes at Disney World? (2018) - arto
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_30jPKzWdN0
======
arto
> You see rather than blindly spraying insecticides over the entirety of the
> property, which is twice the size of Manhattan, Disney instead uses various
> methods to carefully track where and when to spray. The program maintains
> over 60 traps across the area of Walt Disney World.

> They’ll then bring those traps, filled with mosquitoes, back to a lab where
> the mosquitoes are frozen to death and analyzed. The team looks at
> everything from what kind of species they are, to their concentration, to
> how old they are and how many of them were ready to lay eggs. By looking at
> all this data for all of these traps, Disney is able to paint themselves a
> picture of what parts of the property need the most attention when it comes
> to eliminating the bugs.

